# Red Hump Geo trying to mate with Convict Cichlid



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I know it sounds weird, and I doubt it would happen..... but my male red hump is in separate tank from his female with four much smaller convicts, he usually just spends his time chasing them around the tank. But now he has taking a liking to one, and doesnt chase her much, lets her eat beside him while he shimmys, shakes, buccal twitching and does his usual mating ritual.

should I stop this? sounds like a stupid question, but will I end up with some bizarre mutant spawn?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

vrb th hrb said:


> should I stop this? sounds like a stupid question, but will I end up with some bizarre mutant spawn?


I don't think they'll manage it -- aren't red humps harem spawners and mouthbrooders? The poor fish will be following different scripts. I suspect they wouldn't produce viable fry under the best conditions, anyway, since genetically they are so far apart.

Keep an eye on them in case the male gets too frustrated and beats the female up.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

whoa!!! 
is the convicts the one i gave you?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah man, it's putting the moves on one of the striped ones. 

they already tried breeding once too! i turned over a cave and they had some eggs stuck to the top of it, once I turned it over everyone ate up all the eggs tho  

I think the male is just looking to breed again, and the convicts look like better possiblities than the serpae tetras or the L114 that is in the tank with him.....


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

hahaha. 
thats just messed. red hump + convicts =


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

lol red HUMP geo
I'm immature


----------

